# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  dating sites exclusively for bald men/bald women?

## johnsmith

Greetings,

Does anyone know of a credible dating site for bald men to find bald women for dating? I have searched extensively online, and have found nothing beyond a very extensive array of fake sites, etc. Of course, all of the "normal" dating sites allow one to set search parameters such as "bald", but I have found that those produce very limited results. Perhaps there actually aren't that many bald women out there to find. In this forum, the section with female bald posts number about 0.5% of the male posts, so perhaps that is indicative of the ratio in society as well; something like one bald woman for every 200 bald men, so maybe there are no specialty sites for finding a bald woman due to a lack of demand.

If not, are there any *legitimate* sites for women seeking bald men, so that men can search for them specifically? Again, search results online produce lots of fake sites, but few if any credible ones.

Finally, some comments about an experience last year. I am 48, in reasonably good shape, quite handsome, but a NW5 to NW5.5. I keep it shaved. When I wear a cap or hat, women talk to me a lot and smile at me a lot. When the cap or hat comes off, it's like I'm a pariah. I've lived with this for years, as have many. I overcame my baldness problem enough to find and marry two very lovely women, but I ultimately divorced both for other reasons that often end relationships, even for guys with hair. But, since my final divorce over 6 years ago, zilch. In my experience, women online typically rule out guys who are bald. Again, it's the pariah syndrome. I know some bald guys don't experience this, but many do. Last year, out of frustration, I decided to try to find a blind women who wouldn't give a damn if I have hair or not. I joined a website for dating people with handicaps, in search of an attractive blind woman. I think the site was a total scam, because all of the women (and there weren't many) were from out-of-state and I was spammed constantly by women with other handicaps asking for money, etc. What a fouled-up experience! I closed my account after a month or so of seriously searching and never looked back. You would think it would be easy to find a nice bald woman or blind woman, but it damn sure isn't! Has anyone else been down either road?

Cheers,
John

----------


## Ahab

Count me out.

----------


## HenBro

This is very interesting))

----------


## maddy67

Hi. I just moved to Texas. I don't have any friends and would like to meet someone.

----------


## julia09

Hi, I'm from Texas too! About a year ago I realized I needed to find someone I felt comfortable with, since I had just moved to this state I didn't have any friends. I registered on this site http://together2night.com/austin-personals.html and started chatting. I was looking for a friend but found a guy! I am insanely happy, his name is Steve and we have been together for almost 7 months now.

----------


## antonmaxnik

As for me, now everything has become much easier and more accessible. For example, I prefer mature women and get to know them through milf chat. Women after 35 are more relaxed in sex and can deliver unforgettable pleasure, I have repeatedly convinced myself of this.

----------


## Jacob567

I am also a bald man and I am very familiar with this problem. Girls don't want to talk to me. I think it would be easier to get acquainted on the Internet, but I don't know on which site. Please tell me a site that I can trust.

----------


## ChloeGretty

I think that any limitation disappears on the Internet. Only communication and the desire to learn more about each other. I think you should try. I advise you to look here myspecialdates. You can choose the girl you like and start chatting. I'm sure the girls here will not evaluate your appearance but will look at what kind of person you are inside. I wish you find your love!

----------


## thomasjames1209

I recently found an website named Click Shadchan, where you can easily find your matching. I checked their reviews and many people given 4.5 rating on finding the best partner.

----------

